# Sir Vape High End



## BigGuy (18/9/18)

Almost time for the X1 wars to start again. Will post the photos as soon as i have taken them.​


----------



## jm10 (18/9/18)

wooohooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigGuy (21/9/18)

Congratulation to all those that made it onto the list for the BOXXER from ODIS. order placed now the wait.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy (21/9/18)

Vicious ant wars take place this Sunday wishing all those partaking the best of luck.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/sirvapehighend/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy (23/9/18)

All set for X1 Wars this evening starting off with SX 001 at 15 minute intervals. Please remember ONLY EFT allowed please first to X1 will get the password and will have 60 minutes to process their order. Free shipping will apply. 10% vouchers for previous HE purchases are not to be used and all lucky winners will receive their 10% voucher for non HE gear within 24 hours of purchase.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/9/18)

@BigGuy , what is this one for? A Vicious Ant product or the Boxxer?


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/9/18)

Silver said:


> @BigGuy , what is this one for? A Vicious Ant product or the Boxxer?



It's for the Vicious Ant Spade SX version Hi Ho @Silver


----------



## BigGuy (23/9/18)

@Silver what @Rob Fisher said lol. The BOXXER X1 wars will only take place for those that didn't make the list. that's if Odis can fullfill my entire order. They totally sold out on pre-order for it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

